
What are valid intellectual professions? - gizi
https://bitcoinrevolt.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/what-are-valid-intellectual-professions
======
victorhugo31337
"Software construction itself is immune to replacement by software, because
software can generally not be constructed by other software." \- I stopped
reading after that sentence.

